# Pensacola Beach Pier



## Tyebrook (12 mo ago)

Anything hitting out on the pier? Today was nice and sunny and was wondering if it would be worth the time to hit the pier up for some Pompano, Whiting or other fish.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You never know until you go.


----------



## Tyebrook (12 mo ago)

Small shrimp, big fish. Incredible.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Bet that was a good fight. Congrats


----------



## Tyebrook (12 mo ago)

Of course he hit my smallest pole that was set up for whiting. I was sure he was going to break it in half. I've never had a bigger fish on my smallest, lightest pole and tackle ever and landed it. It was a massive fight.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, those big ole drum are kinda like reeling in a wet mattress. .
jack


----------

